# why do they?



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

Why do my plant died by the end of the week.... *frown


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends.What type of plants,what is the temp,lighting,fertz and substrate?Some people dont even think that some plants will die if the water is too warm.

Another factor is whether the plant is actually non aquatic.Could you give pics of the plants and your tank specs please?


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Depends.What type of plants,what is the temp,lighting,fertz and substrate?Some people dont even think that some plants will die if the water is too warm.
> 
> Another factor is whether the plant is actually non aquatic.Could you give pics of the plants and your tank specs please?


I have Echinodorus schlueteri, dwarf sagittaria subulata, cryptocoryne wendtii. 
For light i have a 67k bulbs 36" Freshwater Aqualight T5 Series Double Linear Strip Light and i got Flourish Excel for CO2 and API root tabs.... Temp 80F


----------



## hank (Apr 11, 2011)

Jen. I agree with Beverly. Information about your aquarium is very necessary!


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

hank said:


> Jen. I agree with Beverly. Information about your aquarium is very necessary!


ok i have Clifford Walnut Natural Aquarium Gravel but i will be taking that out soon and putting in Eco Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate..


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What size tank and how long do you leave your light on?


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> What size tank and how long do you leave your light on?


it a 30gallon and it turn on at 8am and turn's off at 10pm....


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

*H2


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

??


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, if its the crypts,this is normal.They will melt but dont disturb the root system because they will come back.Its a way for them to acclimate to your tank.Could be the coloration of the sword,but i would need a pic to be sure.The dwarf sag,i have no cluue why it wouldnt grow,its a very easy plant.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Well, if its the crypts,this is normal.They will melt but dont disturb the root system because they will come back.Its a way for them to acclimate to your tank.Could be the coloration of the sword,but i would need a pic to be sure.The dwarf sag,i have no cluue why it wouldnt grow,its a very easy plant.


here a pic


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is this before it died? Looks fine in that pic.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Is this before it died? Looks fine in that pic.


it not died the leaf will melt too... *Conf*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The sword may lose those leaves,they are emersed leaves.Submerged leaves are more of a long slender like one.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

agreed on above statements

most plants will wilt at first when put into an aquarium, and will begin growing new leaves

sometimes it only takes 2 weeks or so, but some slower growing ones can take longer. my largest Amazon Sword took almost 2 months before it started showing signs of good new growth


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> agreed on above statements
> 
> most plants will wilt at first when put into an aquarium, and will begin growing new leaves
> 
> sometimes it only takes 2 weeks or so, but some slower growing ones can take longer. my largest Amazon Sword took almost 2 months before it started showing signs of good new growth


ok thanks


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I thought my dwarf hygro was dying when about a week after I brought it home. The leaves all started to turn yellow. I'm noticing though, that after a few weeks with fertilizer and patience, it's turning around and starting to green up again. 

My giant hygro was always fine, but I'm noticing some leaves are disintegrating. I think it just takes time for them to get acclimated to the tank - much like new fish.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

holly12 said:


> I thought my dwarf hygro was dying when about a week after I brought it home. The leaves all started to turn yellow. I'm noticing though, that after a few weeks with fertilizer and patience, it's turning around and starting to green up again.
> 
> My giant hygro was always fine, but I'm noticing some leaves are disintegrating. I think it just takes time for them to get acclimated to the tank - much like new fish.


ok cool thanks


----------

